# Gulp Shrimp



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

:twisted:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Yep I like them too...is this a viral marketing thread?

If only you could leave them on your hook forever like the normal fossil fuel derived ones!


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Bertros said:


> How do you rig them Bildad? I have four large tubs of them bought on a whim and yet to really give them a chance....


Starting at the head slide the jighead through the nose sliding around the bend of the hook and have the hook come out the back of the shrimp depending on what hook size you are using. Same as you would a squidgie fish.
You have to make sure you get it all straight so that the bait will swim straight.
The best technique I have found is to cast them out let it sink and leave it on the bottom, sometimes for 30 secs or more, then wind up the slack with rod tip low to the water then a big slow lift with just a little flick near the top of the lift, wind up the slack as you let it fall to the bottom again and repeat process.
I have only been fishing plastics for a year and it is only now that I am starting to catch more fish regularly.
I should also say that I mainly catch flathead, using this technique.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

bildad said:


> Bertros said:
> 
> 
> > How do you rig them Bildad? I have four large tubs of them bought on a whim and yet to really give them a chance....
> ...


X2 on technique and rigging.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

They're a gun lure for bream. The technique bildad has out lined for flathead will also work with tin foil, orange peel, rocks and pieces of poo. Flathead ain't real bright.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

They work just the same on a normal jig head but they just get stuck in the sticks much easier.....no sticks, then no problem.


----------

